# Geese gone?



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I was out checking our fields last night and have geese in one. But this morning they weren't there. Do they use some fields just in the morning/night? I havent seen a single goose except some sitting on a pond at a local campground. We has a pretty large storm come through over night, could that have pushed them out? Our opener is on saturday and its the only field that we have thats cut, so I'm hoping they will come back. What's your opinion on it?
Thanks,
David


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have seen canadas use different fields in the morning and evening. Only more scouting will tell you exactly. If its your opener coming up you might as well put as much time scouting in as possible to assure a successful hunt.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Also its a Full Moon or close to one. I am seeing birds not even leaving the roost till 10AM so maybe you are not waiting long enough in the morning??

I have also like GB said patterned geese using two different fields a day.


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

Leo Porcello said:


> Also its a Full Moon or close to one. I am seeing birds not even leaving the roost till 10AM so maybe you are not waiting long enough in the morning??


Well I try to stay as long as I can, but school starts at 8 and if I'm late to school the parents said I cant hunt this weekend. So I guess we'll just go out in the morning and wait it out and hope they come a little late.

David


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Like Leo and GB said, I've found birds using morning/evening fields for some time.

A particular problem of late has been the water in the fields from the recent rains, changing up the patterns of geese all together.

We've scouted a couple different groups of birds that aren't leaving the fields at all, due to the abundance of water in the low spots. They've basically been roosting in the fields.

The muddy field conditions sure make for a sloppy, exhausting hunt too.

BUT, gotta change with the geese and adapt to get 'em.

PEACE!


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

For the past week or so they have been arriving at the fields that I've watched at about 9 AM. This morning they moved at about nine, so they would have been a bit later getting there. Things change you know. Could be on a different roost or maybe they got shot up coming out to your field. Good luck, Dan


----------



## Fletch13 (Jun 21, 2008)

Their is this huge slough me and my friend hunt. In the mornings there are so many ducks it isn't even funny, but come evening nothing. Also I was checking through our fields as well, and the one I like to hunt there'll be canadians and ducks in the evening, but in the morning I would'nt put my blind out there in the morning, absolutely blank.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

I've seen the same thing here in the northeast. Birds aren't flying till 9:00 am. or later. My dog and I get in the field by at least 4 am. to secure our spot. Talk about a long wait Doesn't get light till 6:45.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I heard when it snows in Southern Il the geese just don't fly.


----------

